# progress on the NPP



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been making it.

First, I got Franck's Beatittudes done.










Picked that up in a bargain box on a whim; it's a lot more exciting than I imagined the Beatitudes being. I suppose in a moral sense they were a great conquest or something, so they might have deserved such operatic treatment.

Next, I got another Romantic Piano Concerto disk done, this one being Bowen, Vol. 46:










It was ok. I might listen to it again a few times. I won't recommend it at this time, since there are at least 30 piano concertos I enjoyed more.

In the RPC series, I'm half-done with the Stojowski, almost done with the Mendelssohn.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Just checking in - less than 18 hours to go!


----------

